# my mongoose hilltopper mountain bike



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

my mongoose hilltopper mountain bike
its got rust on frame as previous owner left it in rain.I had to get new bike chain.The brakes were originally cantilever and i had them converted to shimano 422 v brakes which are so much more powerful.
It has 7 speed gripshift and shimano alivio rear derailuer.it has worn tyres which i haven't replaced.it is a chrome 4130 frame.i think it is about 1999 vintage bike. 
The rear 7 speed chainring cogs is rusted but doesn't affect the operation of bike.it has rust spots throughout the frame which i will get rid of.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

are you riding that bike like that now?


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

*yes*



girlonbike said:


> are you riding that bike like that now?


yes i am.It rides fine like it is even though there's rust on it.
I hardly ride it though as I have more than 10 mountain bikes to ride.
The frame is a bit too long in the front where I have to strech my arms to reach the handlebar.
I paid $33 for it but had to get new chain and v brakes put on it.
The rear derailuer is straight and the gears change fine unlike some second mountains where a lot don't change gears properly.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

kimbruess said:


> yes i am.It rides fine like it is even though there's rust on it.
> I hardly ride it though as I have more than 10 mountain bikes to ride.
> The frame is a bit too long in the front where I have to strech my arms to reach the handlebar.
> I paid $33 for it but had to get new chain and v brakes put on it.
> The rear derailuer is straight and the gears change fine unlike some second mountains where a lot don't change gears properly.


The bike is not only too long in the front but it's too long up and down too. Perhaps a smaller bike would be more comfortable.


----------



## kaueholt (Apr 15, 2021)




----------

